# Clay Distributors near you



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

I am very lucky to have found a national clay producer right near my house that sells retail in small quantities. They have two other facilities in Ohio and Florida, but have distributors all over the country. If you are having trouble finding clay suppliers in your area, this might help. 
I was able to get 10lbs of laterite clay, 10lbs of Sodium Bentonite (bentonite 325), and 1 lb. of Calcium Carbonate (whiting 325) all for under $10. I am guessing that the price per pound is cheaper with larger quantities. Their selection of prepared clays and raw materials (where in found the materials I bought) is almost endless. 
They also ship.
Here is their distributors map.
LagunaClay.com - Laguna Dealer/Distributor Locator


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

Gave you a thumbs up...you've given a lot of people an easy way to find the bentonite products...despite Ed's suggestions about finding the calcium bentonite at koi places...I still could not locate a supplier...so thanks...and to Ed as well for his patient suggestions!!


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

Judy S said:


> Gave you a thumbs up...you've given a lot of people an easy way to find the bentonite products...despite Ed's suggestions about finding the calcium bentonite at koi places...I still could not locate a supplier...so thanks...and to Ed as well for his patient suggestions!!


Glad I could help. They have 7 bentonite products. I know the bentonite 325 is sodium. They may have a calcium bentonite as well. I didn't ask, since they had calcium carbonate that I could put in my mix.


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Colorado source: Supplier is Mile Hi Ceramics, INC. Denver, CO 80223 77 Lipan 303-825-4570
These guys are one of the nations biggest suppliers. I found the prices quite reasonable. I did not see the products I needed in their online catalog, but if you call, the DO have RedArt and Bentonite (sodium).
For Calcium Bentonite I found the best price from an ebay seller. His eBay ID is *Doormatz* Here is link but it will expire sooner or later. He is a trustworthy seller. 16.5 #'s Calcium BENTONITE Clay KOI ponds & plants WW - eBay (item 260711386448 end time Feb-20-11 21:22:42 PST)


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

Wow! That is an amazing deal even with the shipping fee!

David



Pumilo said:


> Colorado source: Supplier is Mile Hi Ceramics, INC. Denver, CO 80223 77 Lipan 303-825-4570
> These guys are one of the nations biggest suppliers. I found the prices quite reasonable. I did not see the products I needed in their online catalog, but if you call, the DO have RedArt and Bentonite (sodium).
> For Calcium Bentonite I found the best price from an ebay seller. His eBay ID is *Doormatz* Here is link but it will expire sooner or later. He is a trustworthy seller. 16.5 #'s Calcium BENTONITE Clay KOI ponds & plants WW - eBay (item 260711386448 end time Feb-20-11 21:22:42 PST)


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

dmartin72 said:


> Wow! That is an amazing deal even with the shipping fee!
> 
> David


Yeah, the calcium bentonite can be pricey! With this guy it's about $2 a pound, shipped. 
I have bought from him and he is really fast.


----------



## FwoGiZ (Jul 8, 2008)

shipping is 30$ in canada..
is this STILL a good deal? i have no idea how much to pay for clay but am looking for some
is this the clay people use for substrat and/or backgrounds?


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Here's where I get mine, it's really easy to find and about 15 mins from the George Washington Bridge:

Ceramic Supply Inc


----------



## gator (Dec 31, 2010)

Great info! Theres a distributor 20 min from me.


----------

